# Went to New Therapist for First Time Yesterday



## Raplovehate (Jan 15, 2008)

Yup, I went to a therapist for the first time in probably two or three years. This guy is supposedly in one of the top 500 best therapists in the US, but I don't believe none of that shiz for a second.

I mentioned to the guy my issues with confrontation, depression, and anxiety. I also made sure to tell him I'm NOT looking for any quick fixes with medication. I don't feel I got anything from the first session, but I'll try to give five or six tries before I give up on this guy to. I honestly felt better after I went to the record store and talked to the salespeople about some music than I did during the whole therapy process honestly.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I just recently started seeing a therpaist after not seeing one for over a year. I hope your therapist works out for you, he sounds like he's pretty reputable. Mines good so far have my 3rd appt on mon. Anyway good luck with your new therapist.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

You might well find that you get more from the next session. I can remember when first going to see a therapist I saw last year that the first session was mostly taken up with me having to explain to her what my issues were. Because we had to stick to a time limit of about an hour, and there was alot that I had to say, she didn't speak much. But had alot more to say to me during the second session.

Good luck! Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Raplovehate (Jan 15, 2008)

Black_Widow said:


> You might well find that you get more from the next session. I can remember when first going to see a therapist I saw last year that the first session was mostly taken up with me having to explain to her what my issues were. Because we had to stick to a time limit of about an hour, and there was alot that I had to say, she didn't speak much. But had alot more to say to me during the second session.
> 
> Good luck! Hope everything works out for you.


Yup, I hope so to. What you described was generally what this guy and I did. Guess it makes sense though, because these guys have to get some sort of a feel for the situations at hand. The therapist also told me the first session went like this because he has to report back to the insurance company with a viable issue for them to cover it or something like that.

I feel it may be a problem that I won't be able to get another appointment till the beginning of next month because of work though. Anybody know what a general spacing of appointment dates should be? Whether 2 weeks, 1 week, or a month???


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Yuck, I have to start with a new therapist too. Haven't found one yet. I'm so sick of therapists, I've already tried 3 and none of them helped. I tried each of them for at least a year.
I can't imagine you'd accomplish much by meeting only once a month. In the past I've met either once a week or once every two weeks. Every two weeks meant I had to keep myself more motivated, and I found that I dreaded the appointment more because it didn't feel much like a routine. I was younger, though.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Raplovehate said:


> Anybody know what a general spacing of appointment dates should be? Whether 2 weeks, 1 week, or a month???


With me I was booked appointments on a weekly basis over a space of a few months. But unfortunately I'm not sure what the criteria is for deciding which time scales are suitable for different people in general. However my guess would be that a major deciding factor is the extent to which different individuals are suffering from their issues. For example, one person who is experiencing mild depression/anxiety, might feel that once a month appointments are enough for their needs. But for another person, experiencing severe depression/anxiety, is likely to feel differently.

Is it possible for you to contact either this therapist or your GP by telephone? What I'd probably do in your situation would be to make a telephone enquiry.


----------



## tinkerbell2 (Nov 7, 2008)

dontcare said:


> Yuck, I have to start with a new therapist too. Haven't found one yet. I'm so sick of therapists, I've already tried 3 and none of them helped. I tried each of them for at least a year.
> I can't imagine you'd accomplish much by meeting only once a month. In the past I've met either once a week or once every two weeks. Every two weeks meant I had to keep myself more motivated, and I found that I dreaded the appointment more because it didn't feel much like a routine. I was younger, though.


Did your therapist specialize in anxiety disorders? Just wondering because I finally have an appt. with a therapist and his website says he works with people who struggle with anxiety. I'm jusst looking for some hope of a normal life.


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

Did you guys express a little bit your SA tendencies toward the therapist? Because I definately felt nervous while talking to the therapist and felt like I couldn't make eye contact and I felt a little self-conscious while doing it too. I asked him if he could tell I was nervous, he said he couldn't. Any way, I think its important for the therapist to have some familiarization with SA like symptoms, and at the very least he/she should be familiar with the term social anxiety, because I think a therapist is only effective when you can feel that vibe and mutual understanding, I think that in itself is therapeutic.


----------

